
Ask HN: Is it too late to get into (invest in) Bitcoins? - eibrahim
I kind of get the concept behind bitcoins and I know it&#x27;s been around for a long time.  Is it too late to get into it as an investment?
======
assafmo
I don't think it's too late, but crypto currencies are far too volatile in my
opinion.

E.g when ethereum plummeted to 10 cents it was ideal to buy, but you have to
have you ear to the ground.

What if the upcoming bitcoin fork will drive the price of 1 btc to 200k usd?
what if to 5 cents? what if those values won't change for the next 2 years?

I won't be able to sleep at night knowing I have a lot of money invested in a
volatile asset like this.

